

Alan Turing papers on code breaking released by GCHQ - alexholehouse
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17771962

======
godbolev
From here: [http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/security-
bulletin-10000166/gchq...](http://www.zdnet.co.uk/blogs/security-
bulletin-10000166/gchq-releases-two-turing-papers-10025920/)

"The two papers have not been digitised, and only currently exist in
handwritten form. People wishing to read the papers need to travel to the
National Archives at Kew with the reference numbers of the papers, and two
forms of ID — a picture ID, and proof of address. People who do this will
probably be given a reader ticket number, which will then allow them to
request the papers for viewing."

